# Help me with my new shotgun setup!



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I'm trading in the duck gun so I can get a new coyote/turkey gun..

I think I've decided on the rem 870 turkey/predator but if there is any other recommendations let me know! 

Now is the stock scope that comes on the rem 870 work good for night?? Because I will primarily be using it at night time for coyotes and then in turkey season.. If it is not good enough for night time then what would y'all recommend? 

And then what light would y'all recommend I've been looking at the sniper hawg lights. I can get a pretty good deal on them.i also just was recommended the kill light..has anyone used both of these lights? 

And what color of light should I get or dose it matter? I hear that the green is brighter and can spook them faster than a red light will. 

Also anything else that can be added to the Shotgun or tips for coyote hunting is appreciated thanks!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would use a red light, I dont know what scope comes on the gun, but you want a lower power magnification and large lens to gather as much light as possible, You also keep the light infront of the scope when shinning it around.


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

It has a truglo 30mm red/green dot scope on it you can dim it way down or make it super bright seemed to work pretty well in the shop


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just me, but I would want at least a 40 mm lens, it may work I guess just try it in the dark with a flashlight of any kind held in front of the scope and see what you can see.When I say in front I mean off to the side also.


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

Alright I guess if I end up getting shot gun I can always upgrade the sight if I need to a little later on. And you would mount the light on the side of the shotgun barrel or under it?


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I have the gun your talking about and like it. The sight does lose some light but it works good because its adjustable I use it on green turned all the way down at night or dusk. I have this light mount on it
http://www.amazon.com/Flashlight-Laser-Sight-Barrel-Adapter/dp/B000MH4CN2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1355112944&sr=8-5&keywords=shotgun+light+mount

The flashlight I am using is a red LED ultrafire but its not bright enough but I like the mount. I still haven't shot it at a yote though.

Here is the post on my gun.
http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/12951-my-new-toy-rem-870/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I didnt relize you were using a mounted light on the gun, I have always used a handheld spotlight. as long as its gun mounted you shouldnt have a problem like holding a spotlight behind you.


----------

